# Spokane Southern Layout Design



## Guest (Mar 26, 2016)

A recent suggestion in another thread suggested that I place a post over here about my layout design for my Spokane Southern Railroad. I have a thread going at this link, where I have information regarding the layout philosophy, which you may want to have a look at to understand why I am doing what I am doing. 

http://www.modeltrainforum.com/showthread.php?t=62729 

For this thread, I want to focus on the layout design itself. Following is a layout schematic of the entire railroad from west to east. 


The layout is of two vintages. The new part of my layout was started a little over six years ago when we put an addition on our home, which allowed me to get approval from the Spokane Southern's Chief Financial Officer to dig out the crawl space, and put a basement under the addition. On the schematic that is the portion from Spokane / Cle-Elum staging up to Farmington Jct. 

The railroad is a triple level design, with a 12 turn bi-directional, two track helix connecting the original part of the railroad, and the three levels together. The helix radii are 42" and 44.5" respectively. 

























































The actual track plans which I drew in RR-Track are shown below through Noname. I have not done the layout plan for Eldee siding yet, even though we laid the track and located the switches. That has been the ONLY part of my plan where we did a rather free form plan, as the track layout is very simple


































The rest of the layout from Farmington Hills Junction to east staging is the original part of my layout, which was begun in 1987, and was relocated to my current home in 1990. Scenery is about 50% complete, and I used to hold proto-op sessions on it prior to dismantling the part of my railroad in the crawl space. 

I do not have this part of the railroad in RR-Track yet, that is on the list of "things to do". 


Please let me know if you have any questions or comments.

Regards, 
GNNPNUT


----------

